# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Голова и шея

## Aniruddha das

- Наталья А. 



Девананда Пандит прабху, примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны!

Вы не можете сказать, насколько приемлем по отношению к семьям преданных принцип (о котором часто говорят обычные люди, и даже от преданных на лекции по грихастха-ашраму я такое слышала), что муж – это голова, а жена – шея? Или, несмотря на то, преданный ты или нет, по отношению к тебе все равно действуют эти материальные принципы? 

отвечает Девананда Пандит дас:

Харе Кришна! 
Это не принцип. Просто народная мудрость. Кажется, это индийская пословица. Я впервые услышал ее на семинаре Шридама прабху и матаджи Кишори. Имеется ввиду, что, несмотря на то, что мужчина является (или должен таковым быть) главой семьи, женщина, тем не менее, управляет им. Женщина более мягка и интуитивна, от части она влияет на принимаемые мужчиной решения. То есть, шея показывает голове, куда смотреть. В западной культуре есть не менее известное выражение: «За каждым великим мужчиной стоит великая женщина». Женщина – вдохновительница, без присутствия женщины мужчина порой бывает нерешителен.

Так устроена природа. В духовном мире нечто похожее. Радха так влияет на Кришну, что тот вдохновляется ради нее на разные подвиги.

Преданность – преданностью, а природа диктует свое. Это законы. Например, мы преданные, но при этом не летаем как птицы, на нас, как и на обычных людей действует закон тяготения. Однако мы изучаем законы этого мира с той целью, чтобы быть наиболее эффективными в преданном служении.

Поэтому, пусть женщины вдохновляют своих мужей на подвиги в духовной жизни!

----------

